

TxtBOMBER: like a dot matrix printer for graffiti - mcantelon
http://www.behance.net/gallery/txtBOMBER/406136

======
gojomo
Reminds a little of the graffiti bot in _Demolition Man_ :

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDrYkwG6Tuo>

